# Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM



## Agalatze

ich wollte euch von meinem aufregendem wochenende berichten.
wie viele von euch wissen bin ich begeisterter meeresangler und ganz besonders hat es mir die brandung angetan. dieses wochenende stand das königsfischen des DMV an. hier angeln die besten 36 angler aus,wer eine empfehlung bekommt, mit zur weltmeisterschaft zu fürfen.

noch kurz etwas zur wm. sie findet in italien in porto sant ´elpido statt. das liegt bei milano. das fischen dort ist natürlich etwas anders als bei uns hier in deutschland. dort werden doraden,meeräschen,flundern, steinbutt, brassen, hornhechte,kleine rochen usw...gefangen.
das gerät sollte sehr viel feiner sein. geanglet wird an mehreren tagen mit tausenden von zuschauern vor ort und im tv. im gegensatz zu deutschland ist man als angler dort schon fast ein held :q 
unser mannschaft besteht aus 
Peter Winter
Werner Pürschel
Frank Wielgoss
Dieter Großmann
und mich Marcus Schröder
ende oktober gehts dann rund im mittelmeer.

und nun zum angeln vom wochenende. geangelt wurde freitag und samstag in vier durchgängen. das bedeutet wir mussten einen platzwechsel zwischen den durchgängen machen. das ist immer etwas nervig,aber nur gerecht für jeden einzelnen. wir trafen uns alle im haus felsenburg am schöneberger strand. tackle (frank), Ralf (ostseefan und DMV-Präsi) und ich teilten uns ein kleines apartment-häuschen. war echt gemühtlich. 

zu beginn der veranstaltung wurde erstmal beschlossen wo geangelt wird. wir haben uns dann alle auf die strände hubertsberg und schmoel geeinigt. es wurde in vier sektoren geangelt. und genau das mussten wir auch noch auslosen. jeder hofft natürlich insgeheim keinen der legenden in seinem sektor zu haben. hier sind zwar nur top angler vertreten,aber es gibt doch noch einige ausnahme angler die stetig top leistungen bringen.
jedenfalls habe ich gehofft NICHT mit dieter großmann oder andreas burkhardt in einen sektor zu kommen. sven teege war zum glück nicht von der partie.
als ich dann meine sektoren für freitag zog,waren es beide tage der sektor A. und es kam wie es kommen musste. dieter zog auch zweimal die A.
naja nichts desto trotz bin ich voller tatendrang an den strand gefahren.
übrigens das ganze familiäre drum und dran dieser veranstaltung ist kaum zu toppen !!!!

der erste durchgang sollte beginnen. ich glaube ich war der erste der alle sachen aufgebaut hatte. ihr müsst wissen ich habe noch dieses kribbeln im bauch wenn sowas anliegt. deshalb nennen mich einige "fackel" (weil ich am brennen bin) oder "der nervöse" usw....
ich schätze aber das wird sich mit der zeit legen. meine leidenschaft kann man mir aber wohl aus dem gesicht ablesen.
jeder durchgang geht genau 3 stunden. der erste durchgang von 19-22 uhr und dann nochmal von 23-2 uhr.
ich konnte leider erst 15 minuten später anfangen da ich noch einen meerforellenangler vor der nase hatte. vielen dank nochmal unbekannter weise,dass du das feld geräumt hast #6 

die ersten minuten tat sich dann auch gleich was. ich hatte einen schönen plattenbiss. habe noch etwas gewarten,dann sah ich wie mein nachbar seine erste plate reinholte und wurde nervös...habe dann meine natürlich auch an land gezogen:q  dann gings weiter.
immer die augen auf um zu sehen was bei den nachbarn geht. es war relativ tot. ich hingegen holte dann meine zweite platte. gegen anbruch der dämmerung kam dann der erste dorschbiss. juhu 40 cm ! der passt !!!
oh man mir war klar,dass ich mit 3 fischen schon sehr gut im rennen liege. aber ausruhen darf man sich nicht. also weiter gefischt wie ein irren und gearbeitet was das zeug hält. am ende des ersten durchgangs hatte ich dann 3 schöne platte und 3 dorsche. dieter war in diesem durchgang mit 3 fischen der zweitbeste.
oh man war ich zufrieden. aber gleichzeitig hatte ich einen tatter in den fingern dass ich kaum noch würmer auf die nadeln bekommen hatte. mein adrenalin hätte für einen 100 meter lauf unter 9 sekunden gereicht :q :q 

also dann umziehen und der nächste durchgang sollte beginnen.
die fische haben gebissen wie blöde. aber leider sehr viele untermaßige. auf einen der passte kamen 4 die zu lütt waren.und fast alle zwischen 34-37 cm.
echt übel das neue maß !!!:r sowas sinnloses.
aber stück für stück kämpfte ich mich ran. am ende des zweiten durchganges hatte dieter 10 fische und diesesmal war ich zweiter mit 7 fischen.
mein nachbar verzweifelte schon als er gesehen hat, dass ständig beide ruten von  mir in bewegung waren. bei ihm tat sich nicht so viel.

dann sind wir nach hause und haben erstmal ne runde geklönt und was getrunken. war echt super fand ich. ne schöne runde waren wir.
am samstag trafen wir uns dann wieder im lokal um fänge zu analysieren usw... wir haben genau 200 fische gefangen-was eigentlich ein tolles ergebnis ist. 
dann ging es also wieder los.alle mann nach schmoel. ich hatte allerdings ein großes problem,denn ich hatte nur noch würmer für max. 4 stunden angeln. was also nun ? 3 durchgänge muss man super angeln. der schlechteste fällt raus. also musste ich im ersten durchgang vollgas geben.
dann wieder schnell aufbauen,alles fertig machen usw... dieses mal hatte ich das pech, dass dieter genau neben mir stand. ich dachte nun wäre es aus und ich könnte keinen stich landen. meiner meinung nach ist er nämlich der beste angler, und vor ihm habe ich echt großen respekt und anerkennung !

dann gings los...
dieter und ich klönten noch ein wenig. dann sahen wir noch im hellen wie unser tackle 3 schöne platte verhaften konnte. wir wurden nervös, taten alles mögliche um auch ne scheibe zu bekommen,aber leider erfolglos. tackle hatte genau vor seiner nase ne schöne rinne wo die platte saßen. ich freute mich natürlich für ihn,weil er mein freund ist,aber im gleichen moment war er auch meine konkurrenz. also gasgeben-schrödi, dachte ich.
dann zogen dieter und ich die ersten dorsche. meine ersten beiden passten gleich. bei dieter nur einer. wir keulten anfangs wie bescheuert um an den fisch zu kommen. die anderen hatten nichtmal bisse.
und schwups sah es so aus, das ich 4 dorsche hatte. meine unruhe und aufregung wurde immer größer und stieg ins enermessliche. wie gesagt... ich musste die wattwurmnadeln mit beiden händen festhalten um nicht so sehr zu wackeln. eijeijei.... leute:q #d 
am ende des durchgangs hatte ich dann 6 dorsche. dieter hatte ich hinter mir gelassen,aber was war mit tackle ????;+  der olle sack hatte ja genau die rinne vor der nase. und tatsächlich hatte er 7 platte am enden.
da meine dorsche aber größer waren wurde das ganze im ergebnis sehr sehr knapp. ganze 4 CM fisch haben mir gefehlt um ihn zu schlagen. aber nichts desto trotz reichte mir das ergebnis. die würmer waren leider sowieso fast alle. im letzte durchgang konnte ich dann nicht mehr viel machen. habe die ruten ins wasser geworfen und auf doubletten geangelt,damit ich die würmer noch gute nutzen konnte. bin dann entspannt zu meinen nachbarn gewackelt und habe mich nett unterhalten. außerdem habe ich auch gern mal beobachtet wie die anderen so angeln. gibt ja immer mal wieder sachen die man sich abgucken kann. und da ich noch nicht soviele der leute kenne, ist es immer wieder schön so nette leute wie jens hapke,dieter großmann,frank pötter gunia,und ein paar andere besser kennenzulernen. 

am sonntag wurden dann wieder die fänge analysiert. die ordner beobachteten uns natürlich den ganzen abend und maßen unsere fänge.
am ende wurde die oben erwähnten dann auserwählt und thomas fischer sprach uns seine empfehlung für die wm aus.
man man leute ich hatte ein gefühl im magen-das ist echt unfassbar.
es ist eine riesige ehre für mich dass ich Deutschland bei der Weltmeisterschaft vertreten darf. und ihr könnt mir glauben, dass ich mir den arsch aufreissen werde und alles gebe was ich kann, damit wir WELTMEISTER werden. tackle und ich fahren schon 10 tage vorher los um ztu trainieren und die strände zu inspizieren. ich glaube das wird eine super zeit ende oktober !
ich werde dann natürlich ausführlich berichten und zwischendurch werde ich natürlich telefonisch kontakt mit einigen von euch haben. die können ja dann immer die aktuellen stände bekanntgeben.
ach ich habe noch ganz vergessen dass wir ein SUPER COACH TEAM dabei haben. ANDI RATHJE, SVEN WEIDE (easy0815) und RALF DETERDING (ostseefan).

vielen dank auch nochmal für die tolle veranstaltung #6 

so nun habt ihr meinen kleinen bericht. ich hoffe er war nicht zu lang und hat euch nicht gelangweilt.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Ja, aber hallo, Aalglatze)))
Herzlichsten Glückwunsch!!!
Und denk an die Berichte fürs Magazin direkt von der WM!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

na klar thomas....
bis dahin habe ich auch ne kamera wieder.
habe dir gerade email geschrieben. guck mal nach.


----------



## Case

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Suuuper..
Gratuliere..!!!

Case


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Ihr macht das schon - da bin ich mir sicher #6                                          
Dann kann ich ja im Spätherbst mal mit einem Weltmeister angel gehen :z oder kassierst du dann Gebühren ? ;+


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin Moin ,
klasse ich freu mich für Dich und wünsche Euch viel Glück und viel Petri .


Gruß aus Eutin 
Michael


----------



## BigEarn

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

|schild-g alte Glatze! Und mach mir nicht die italienischen Tankstellen unsicher ! Bis der Wettkampf zu Ende ist sind nur die Fische interessant! #6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Angekommen)
Bescheid!!


----------



## testing

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Glückwunsch zum WM-Ticket und danke für den spannenden Bericht.

Dann halt da mal die Deutsche und insbesondere die Hamburger Fahne schön hoch #6 

testing


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mensch Marcus

Nochmal Glückwunsch #6  #6  #6 ,

wenn man deine Zeilen so liest, merkt man richtig das du mit vollem Herzblut dabei bist.

Wünsche dir(euch) alles gute in Italien.

Hast schon mal am Mittelmeer geangelt?


----------



## mcrae

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hey, Glückwunsch!!!!!!

Viel Glück in Italien. Und fang Fische und nicht nur einen Sonnenbrand...


----------



## Joka

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Super Sache.... Weltmeister Aalglatze hört sich doch super an 

In welchen TV Programm läuft das denn? Will dir doch beim angeln zugucken :q


----------



## atair

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mann Aga,
det is doch mal 'ne Nachricht! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Quali und 'n dicket "Petri Heil" für die WM !!!!!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Strand.....


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Die Jungs von PTA sind informiert)


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Sauber Aga.....#6#6#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Das sind ja irre Nachrichten! Viel Glück in Italien. Kann man das per TV verfolgen?


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

jo frag ich mich auch man könnte ja nen Special machen und dann Live übertragen das wär doch was dann würde das Angeln popolärer. Und die Politiker sehen dann wie es in Italien ist mit dem Angeln das da enormes Wirtschaftspotential drinne steckt. Hoff ich doch. Also los Deutsch an die Angeln:q


----------



## JuergenS

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Klasse Bericht, klasse Leistung  #6 
Beim lesen bekommt man den Eindruck das die Fackel immer noch am brennen ist.


> ich hatte allerdings ein großes problem,denn ich hatte nur noch würmer für max. 4 stunden angeln.


Gibt´s da ne Höchstmenge an Würmern für die 4 Durchgänge oder wie versteh ich das?

Jürgen


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

moin-moin,

was datt denn???? der könig der nacht vertritt uns auf der wm???? genial!!!!

*KLASSE AGA!!!!!!
*
na, das kann ja was werden!!! die anderen brauchen ja gar nicht auspacken :q:q:q!!!

man, man, was wäre das geil, wenn die jungs das live übertragen würden!!!


----------



## Loup de mer

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Wow, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Qualifikation. WM-Teilnahme ... davon kannst du später deinen Enkeln noch erzählen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## just_a_placebo

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hammer geil Aga!!!
Toller Bericht und du machst das auf jeden Fall! 
Immer versuchen ruhig zu bleiben, nicht dass du sonst noch Schusselfehler machst.


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

aga strengt euch an, dann kann man vllt ma sagen: "ich kenne nen weltmeister im brandungsfischen"^^


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer geil Aga!!!
> Toller Bericht und du machst das auf jeden Fall!
> Immer versuchen ruhig zu bleiben, nicht dass du sonst noch Schusselfehler machst.



Oder er bekommt vorher vor Aufregung einen Herzkasperl!!!!  Ich glaub Aga´s Docht brennt wie Teufel.... :q  #h


----------



## HelgeBausK

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

super sache, ich freue mich auf deine berichte. HERZLICHEN, für diesen tollen erfolg. macht uns zum weltmeister. nicht vergessen, ............ dabeisein ist alles.........


----------



## Supporter

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

WOW,Fette Beute+Petri----supporter aus BI,wünscht Dir Viel Glück


----------



## lecker-Fisch

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Super klasse!!!|schild-g #r #r #r


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

|schild-g Aga.Und mach uns keine Schande in Italien.#6 Einfach genial Aga.#h


----------



## Lauben-Lothar

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Supppppppppppper,

Glückwunsch.

Viel Spaß und Petri in Italien


----------



## Garfield0815

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg in Italy  #6  #6


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mööönsch Aga, dann wirste ja richtig berühmt....
Vertrete ja unser Land gut, aber da muss man sich ja bei dir wohl am wenigsten Sorgen machen!
Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@Agalatze


Wenn du noch einen Wattwurmhalter und ein Ködernadelanspitzer brauchst sende mir eine PN. Auch bin ich gut in Proviant vernichten !! und andere Angler mit meinem Gesappel in die Irrenanstalt zu bringen....aber besonders gut bin ich in Mädels Verhaften, die deine Fänge zur wiegestelle bringen...:q 

Solltest du aber alles das haben !!!! wünsche ich dir das du und die anderen einen super erfolg haben... #h #h #h #h  

Glückwunsch !!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristophL

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Aga !

Wird sicherlich auf jeden Fall ein tolles Erlebnis, wirst deine Freude haben - dort kann man angeln und Leute freuen sich drüber, total anderes Feeling als hier  !

mfg
Christoph


----------



## lagerfehltrolle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Goil, Aga....und ich gebe Dir ein dreifaches *"Dei Mudda"*mit auf den Weg! :q


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin,

*Fackel for President  :g *

Agalatze, beim Lesen Deines "kleinen" Berichtes konnte ich förmlich spüren, wie Du geknistert haben mußt #6  und wenn einer die Brandung im Blut hat, und damit meine ich nicht nur, daß er eben Brandungsangeln drauf hat, sondern sich mit Leib und Seele diesem "Ur-Angeln" verschrieben hat, dann bist Du das #h 

Ich wünsche Euch jetzt schon mal viel Erfolg und vor allem jede Menge Spaß bei solch einem einzigartigen Event :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Es besteht dann ja nun kein Zweifel mehr daran, dass Du Dir mit Deiner Nominierung zum Nationalteam ab sofort den Titel  *BRANDUNGSPAPST* verdient hast!!!  :q #h 

Toller Bericht und Glückwunsch zum ersten "Titel". Für den zweiten (Weltmeistertitel) sorgst Du dann im Oktober schon ganz allein. #6


----------



## Tackle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo ihr alle.

Ich möchte mich hier an dieser Stelle erstmal für eure Glückwünsche und gedrückte Daumen bedanken. Das Wochenende muss aber auch bei mir erstmal noch verdaut werden. Das Glücksgefühl ist einfach der helle Wahnsinn.

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf das Team, die Zusammenarbeit, die Eindrücke und die Erfahrung die ich daraus mitnehme. 

Einer Sache könnt Ihr euch sicher sein. Wir werden in Italien alles geben, um auf dem Treppchen ganz oben zu stehen. 


Tackle


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

|schild-g #r |schild-g #r 

Mensch Aga, ich dachte schon die Ostsee fackelt ab aber das warst nur Du  Sehr goil geschrieben #6 #6 #6 

Dir und deinen Mannschaftskollegen viel Glück bei der WM in Italien. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## caruso

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch für die "Nominierung"!!!!!!!!!!!

Bin zwar nicht DER Brandungsangler, aber wünsche Euch die besten Platzierungen und somit die größten Fische bzw. die schwersten Fische( weiß nicht was dort zählt).
Haut ordentlich rein und......................ach Ihr macht dat schon.

caruso


----------



## Benni

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hundertprozentig Jungs,herzlichen Glückwunsch zur WM-teilnahme. Aga, der Bericht ist echt geil,du hast warscheinlich beim Schreiben noch genau so od.wieder gebrannt,ich kann es mir richtig gut vorstellen.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@ kanalbulle natürlich nehme ich keine gebühren. ich bin ja kein zanderspezi |supergri  schaffen wir das dieses frühjahr nicht mehr in die brandung ?


@ earnie nein nein keine weiber eine woche davor. soll bei den fußballern doch auch helfen #6 


@ testing die hamburger flagge wird auf jedenfall hochgehalten ! unser coach der andi ist auch ein totaler hamburger jung. wir haben schon überlegt anstatt der nationalhymne das lied "hamburg meine perle" von lotto king karl zu spielen.


@ angelfiete ja habe schon im mittelmeer des öfteren geangelt,aber nicht auf diese art und weise.


@ thomas was ist den PTA ???


@ juergenS also das brenne legt sich bei mir wohl nie |uhoh: 


@ sylverpasi ich glaube ich bekomme vorher nen herzkaspar und muss mich von irgendwelchen italienerinne gesund pflegen lassen:q 


@ reisender wir haben leider schon einen coach dabei. aber ich brauch noch jemanden der mir die frauen vom leib hält wenn ich da einreise. die werden sicher mit tausenden auf mich raufspringen wollen #d  ich armer kleiner junge

@ lagerfehltrolle DEI MUDDER.... lach mich tot !!!!

@ michaelB also wenn ich aufs treppchen komme mache ich ne kleine party und gebe ein aus. werde dann ca. 25 boardies einladen die lust haben zu feiern. getränke gehen natürlich auf mich. also du bist dann wohl schonmal dabei wenns freibier gibt oder ?

@ micky mensch du alter papst. was habt ihr denn neuerdings mit den ganzen päpsten ? kommt ja richtig in mode das wort...hehe


@ all vielen lieben dank !
wann und wo das ganze im TV läuft habe ich keine ahnung. ich werde mich aber mal schlau machen und euch regelmäßig auf dem laufendem halten.
für alle die interesse haben,die können sich ja mal die seite angucken von der WM. die befindet sich in deutscher form leider noch im aufbau,aber italienisch klappt schon. da sieht man einige der fischarten die gefangen werden. echt irre.


http://www.surfcasting2005.com/italiano/pesci.html


----------



## Norge-Träumer

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Ich ziehe den Hut, Superleistung das mit dem zittern kenne ich noch aus meiner aktiven Zeit beim Wettkampf ( Stippen ). Auch an Tackle, Glückwünsche und viel Glück und beissfreudige Mittelmeerfische.
Brandungsangeln würde ich auch gerne mal machen habe auch 2 Ruten, kam noch nie dazu obwohl ich 2 mal im Jahr auf Langeland bin. Aber die Dorsche und das Bier pumpen mich einfach aus.

Gruß Uwe aus Mannheim


GOOD LUCK#h #h #h #h #h


----------



## Torskfisk

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Glückwunsch und Respekt euch beiden!!|stolz:#6 #6 #6 #6
Für eine erfolgreiche Teilnahme müßte schrö aber neben seiner üblichen Ausrüstung vielleicht noch etwas Valium mitnehmen und ein bischen Viagra für die Watti`s , dann kriegst du die besser auf die Naddel.(bewußter Schreibfehler)|supergri


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin,

@Fackel: nun wollen wir das mal nicht nur vom Freibier abhängig machen, oder? |rolleyes 

Wenn man sich das mal genau überlegt, soooo weit ist der Event auch nicht weg... wenn ich z.B. zur Fähre nach Griechenland fahre, dann sind das 1600km bis Ancona und die gingen schon mal in 12 Stunden... sollte man mal drüber nachdenken, vielleicht können unsere "Jungz" Support vor Ort gebrauchen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mein herzlichsten Glückwunsch. Super Leistung. 

Damit das Zittern in den Fingern nachlässt solltest du dich mal ein klein wenig mit ner Einheimischen "unterhalten" |supergri . Kann natürlich sein, dass du danach schwache Beine hast, also auch wieder nicht gut.

Ach egal, ihr werdet die Omma schon schubsen. Zeig den "Pizzawender" was ne anständige Harke ist.

sunny #h


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

congratulations natürlich auch von mir Nachbar !!!!   :m
mach das ja ordentlich !  |supergri #6 |supergri


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> sollte man mal drüber nachdenken, vielleicht können unsere "Jungz" Support vor Ort gebrauchen :m



Mit Rynair, Broeselair oder wie immer auch diese ganzen Billigfluggesellschaften heißen, kannste vielleicht für 20 Euro (Frühbucher, Gruppen- und Nachsaisonrabatt) von HL/HH Hin- und Rückflug bekommen.

Wir machen vom AB nen Flieger voll und ab geht der Peter |jump:


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

das is doch ma ne klasse idee. an sowas kann man sich wirklich ma ranwagen. vllt kann man ja ne boardie-reise draus machen:m. zb mit germanwings von köln-bonn nach rom und dann vllt mitm bus (so mal als vorschlag)


----------



## Andreas Thomsen

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Boah Aga, nu aber #6 

Nun geht`s um die Wurst, mönsch was freut mich das für Dich und die Mitangler #h , astrein sach ich nur!

Also für das feine Angeln Brandungsstippen kaufen und dann vorher ausgiebig in Italien testen, was Sache ist. Ihr macht das schon :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mensch Aga.... Das hebst sich doch gegeneinander wieder auf..... Du Schlingel!



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ earnie nein nein keine weiber eine woche davor. soll bei den fußballern doch auch helfen #6


 


			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ sylverpasi ich glaube ich bekomme vorher nen herzkaspar und muss mich von irgendwelchen italienerinne gesund pflegen lassen:q


 
Und ICH werde Dir alle netten Frauen gerne vom Hals halten und mich näher mit ihnen auseinandersetzen müssen während Du armer Jung angeln musst  #6  :q  :q  :q 



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ reisender wir haben leider schon einen coach dabei. aber ich brauch noch jemanden der mir die frauen vom leib hält wenn ich da einreise. die werden sicher mit tausenden auf mich raufspringen wollen #d  ich armer kleiner junge


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Tackle,
hallo Aga,

meine herzlichen Glückwünsche. Freue mich sehr mit Euch nach Italien zu fahren. |laola: 
Tackle hat ja schon die Ruhe weg und wenn wir Markus noch eine wenig Baldrian einflössen klappt das dann mit den ruhigen Angeln auch. |muahah: 
Hallo meine Hochachtung bin stolz auf Euch!!!  |stolz: 
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tackle,
> hallo Aga,
> 
> meine herzlichen Glückwünsche. Freue mich sehr mit Euch nach Italien zu fahren. |laola:
> Tackle hat ja schon die Ruhe weg und wenn wir Markus noch eine wenig Baldrian einflössen klappt das dann mit den ruhigen Angeln auch. |muahah:
> Hallo meine Hochachtung bin stolz auf Euch!!!  |stolz:
> Gruß
> Ralf



Aga benötigt eher Literweise Baldrian....  :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

pah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das ist die pure leidenschaft bei mir


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin,





			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Aga benötigt eher Literweise Baldrian.... :q


Ich würde Elefanten-Betäubungsmittel für geeigneter halten   

Ryanair oder sowas ist natürlich eine echte Alternative zum Trecker... #6  sollten wir mal im Auge behalten #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Aga, ich freu mich mit dir#6 Den Bericht lese ich heute Abend in Ruhe


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

hallo agalatze #h

meinen herzlichsten glückwünsch für diesen erfolg – alle achtung und hut ab #6 drück dir alle däumlein, daß euer auftritt bei der WM von erfolg gekrönt sein wird... und für die paparazis büdde fleecejacke, basecap und fähnchen vom AB in die linse halten  #h


----------



## Achim_68

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Glückwunsch auch von mir -super Sache! Ich drück Euch jetzt schon mal die Däumchen


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Ich wünsch Dir und den anderen alles Gute und eine super Platzierung bei der WM.
Drück euch feste die Daumen......


   Der STF


----------



## havkat

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

*MACHT SIE PLATT!!* #6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Die jungs von PTA (TerraNova) sind wahrscheinlich sowieso mit Horst Hennings vor Ort, die werden sich mit Aga in Verbindung setzen)
Dann müsst Ihr zeigen was Ihr könnt, wenn Ihr dann auch noch vielleicht im Fernsehen kommt)


----------



## ex-elbangler

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 

Viel Spass in Italien,

und viel erfolg.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Aga,

auch von mir noch mal ein dickes PETRI HEIL für euren Erfolg.
Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, leider geht die Arbeit vor.
Ich wünsche euch für Italien viel Erfolg aber wir sehen uns ja vorher auf jeden Fall noch.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## shogun

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Glückwunsch und #r 
Dann kann bei der WM ja garnichts mehr schief gehen #6  #6  #6 
Gruß Shogun


----------



## bastelberg

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Glühstrumpf und good luck für die WM.
Und schön aufpassen und net den Stöpsel aus dem Mittelmeer ziehen.
Gruss Ralf


----------



## haken-zicke

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

#6 auch von herzlichen glückwunsch..habe zwar noch nicht mal einen angelschein..den ich aber machen werde im juni..aber dein bericht hat mich echt gefesselt. wünsche alles gute für die wm dir und den deutschland team..denke ihr könnt stolz sein auf das was ihr da leistet.mal schon mal in meinen taschentuch einen dicken knoten mache damit ich das daumen drücken nicht vergesse. 

in diesen sinne viel erfolg petri heil auf die goldmedalie#6


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Deinen Bericht habe ich sehr gern gelesen Aga, er brennt. Aga und tackle vertreten die deutschen Brandungsangler in Italien, Wahnsinn#6 

Dann werdet ihr mit Bibis angeln?? Darf eigentlich jeder so viele Würmer verangeln wie er will? Gibt es eine vorgeschriebene Montage oder könnt ihr euch die selbst zusammenstellen? Ich meine es ist doch ein Unterschied ob du eine Brasse oder einen Rochen fangen willst. Werden alle Fischarten gleich bewertet oder gibt es für besondere Arten mehr Punkte? Oder erfährst du das alles erst noch?


----------



## easy0815

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Leute,

Ich kann Euch sagen, was der Tackle an Ruhe weg hat, brennt der Aga vor Nervösität.

Ich werde ebenfalls mit zur WM fahren#h, allerdings als Co-Coach für die Damen, denn meine Freundin darf auch mit 4 weiteren Frauen zur WM. Natürlich werde ich mich auch immer bei den Männern sehen lassen und werde bereits jetzt die ersten LKW-Ladungen Baldrian nach Italien senden.

Nein im Ernst, wenn sich die Jungs an Dieter halten und auch den Liegenden (Abu) mal um Rat bitten, werden diese mit Sicherheit volle Unterstützung geben und im Endeffekt ziehen "*Wir Angler*" alle an einem Strang.

*Ich träume:*
Eine WM in Deutschland, im Kieler Raum, auf Fehmarn, in Rerik oder auch in anderen Gebieten, dass wäre die M acht. 
*Die Realität:*
Es gibt seit diesem Jahr nicht einmal mehr Ostseemetten zu kaufen, da die "Berufs-Wurmspüler" keine Lizenzen mehr bekommen haben. Deshalb müssen wir alle schön die Nordseemetten aus Holland kaufen. Soviel zum Thema Politik und Arbeitslosigkeit!#q
Also träumen wir weiter von einer WM in Deutschland!


Gruß

easy0815


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Deinen Bericht habe ich sehr gern gelesen Aga, er brennt. Aga und tackle vertreten die deutschen Brandungsangler in Italien, Wahnsinn#6
> 
> Dann werdet ihr mit Bibis angeln?? Darf eigentlich jeder so viele Würmer verangeln wie er will? Gibt es eine vorgeschriebene Montage oder könnt ihr euch die selbst zusammenstellen? Ich meine es ist doch ein Unterschied ob du eine Brasse oder einen Rochen fangen willst. Werden alle Fischarten gleich bewertet oder gibt es für besondere Arten mehr Punkte? Oder erfährst du das alles erst noch?


 

es bekommen alle die gleichen würmer in gleicher menge. die montagen sind jedem selbst überlassen und die fischart nach der er angelt auch. mindestmaß ist 15 cm für jeden fisch. am ende wird der fang dann gewogen. wer am meisten hat gewinnt.
aber was sind bibis ???


----------



## Brummel

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mönsch Aga,  |schild-g  und  #r , wünsch Dir für die WM alles gute  :m 
Super Bericht, vielleicht haben wir ja bald nen Weltmeister im AB  #6  #6 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Alter Aga....ääääähhm Schwede! Ich glaub, wenn *DU Meister der Welt * wirst, dann wollen ALLE mit Dir schlafen *grrrööööhhhhlllllll* *(ICH NICHT*!)


----------



## degl

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@aga,

super bericht-dickes petrie-und nun ab nach italien und mach dein ding
"KING DINGELING"|supergri 

gruß degl#6


----------



## Palerado

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Meinen allerherzlichsten Aga.Fahr lieber schon 3 Wochen vorher hin, dann haste wenigstens auch ein paar Tage für die Italienerinnen.

Oder aber Du hängst noch ein paar Tage dran und ihr lasst Euch dann als frische Weltmeister schön mit Weintrauben füttern


----------



## Kalle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

hey Aga...auch von mir einen HERZLICH GLÜCKWUNSCH zur WM teilnahme...freu mich echt für dich #6  #6  #6 
Und seh zu das wir auch WELTMEISTER werden... |gr:


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

klasse AGA #h ... trage ein dickes Petri Heil nach Italien #6


----------



## Luzifer

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Viel Spass und petri Heil  |schild-g  #v#v#v


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle mal an den 08.07.1990 - da wurde Deutschland auch Weltmeister (IN ITALIEN). Ein so ein schlechtes Pflaster scheint Italien ja im Mannschaftssport für die Deutschen nicht zu sein, und was DIE damals im Fußball konnten................ :q


----------



## haukep

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mensch Aga, du gehst ja gut ab ...#6


----------



## snofla

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

hi aga

herzlichen glückwunsch

drück dir alle däumlein #6  #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

oh man leute. ich habe gerade mit tackle telefoniert.
der ruft jeden tag an und erzählt mir wie und was wir noch alles wissen müssen.
und da sagt noch einmal jemand FACKEL zu mir !!! tse tse tse...

habe auch erfahren müssen,dass genau in der zeit die ein weiters DMV angeln ist.
so ein mist. wieso wurde der termin genau in der zeit gelegt ? das finde ich schwach irgendwie. naja was solls. muss ich dann wohl extra nochmal aus italien einfliegen um da auch mitmachen zu können.

hat jemand von euch eigentlich schon erfahrungen in der adria-brandung gemacht ?


----------



## Knotenharry

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin, erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Erfolg#6 ! Scheinst ja schon `n alter Haase zu sein in Sachen Brandung. 

Ich hab letztes Jahr in Kroatien in der Adria brandungsgeanglelt. War aber nicht wirklich der Hammer. Nur Zwergenfische, kleine Barscharten, mini Meerbrassen, schöne Meeräschen und Riesenhorni(s)!!!... Aber die waren eher selten, hab in der ganzen Woche nur ein gefangen.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Adriabrandung geangelt hab ich nich aber kann was zum Gewässer sagen. Also es kommen nicht immer große Wellen. Es kann aber durchaus sein das mal die Wellen auf 1m und höher steigen. Dann peitscht der Wind über den Strand und man hat das Gesicht voll mit Sand am besten so ne Sturmhaube in weiß oder wie du willst mitnehmen dann is der Sand nich mehr ganz so schlimm. Wasser wird relativ schnell tief so nach 100m war an den Stränden an denen ich war ich sag mal 25-30m tiefe so kann ich das schätzen der Grund nach 60m dort senkrecht abfällt und man keine Ende sah. Ich glaub bei Nordwind war das da ist meist das ganze Wasser voll mit Algen. Wenn das helfen kann dann bitte.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Aga, ich versuche auch gerade rauszubekommen was das für komische Würmers sind. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49432  Bin aber noch nicht weit gekommen. Die Einheimischen fangen damit ganz gut und die Dinger sind richtig teuer. In Italien kosten die wohl doppelt so viel wie in Frankreich. Werden nicht sofort abgefressen und sind ziemlich fest.


----------



## xstsxxfxn

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Easy,

zum Wattwurmthema habe ich die CDU angeschreiben, vielleicht kommt ja was bei raus. Bis zum 22.
Gruß
Ralf



			
				easy0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich kann Euch sagen, was der Tackle an Ruhe weg hat, brennt der Aga vor Nervösität.
> 
> Ich werde ebenfalls mit zur WM fahren#h, allerdings als Co-Coach für die Damen, denn meine Freundin darf auch mit 4 weiteren Frauen zur WM. Natürlich werde ich mich auch immer bei den Männern sehen lassen und werde bereits jetzt die ersten LKW-Ladungen Baldrian nach Italien senden.
> 
> Nein im Ernst, wenn sich die Jungs an Dieter halten und auch den Liegenden (Abu) mal um Rat bitten, werden diese mit Sicherheit volle Unterstützung geben und im Endeffekt ziehen "*Wir Angler*" alle an einem Strang.
> 
> *Ich träume:*
> Eine WM in Deutschland, im Kieler Raum, auf Fehmarn, in Rerik oder auch in anderen Gebieten, dass wäre die M acht.
> *Die Realität:*
> Es gibt seit diesem Jahr nicht einmal mehr Ostseemetten zu kaufen, da die "Berufs-Wurmspüler" keine Lizenzen mehr bekommen haben. Deshalb müssen wir alle schön die Nordseemetten aus Holland kaufen. Soviel zum Thema Politik und Arbeitslosigkeit!#q
> Also träumen wir weiter von einer WM in Deutschland!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> easy0815


----------



## Angelfiete2001

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ....... muss ich dann wohl extra nochmal aus italien einfliegen um da auch mitmachen zu können.



Das kriegst du fertig #6  :q  :q


----------



## jiggertom

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Super Aga ,
mein Glückwunsch, halte die Fahne hoch !
Wir waren einen Tag später dort in der Brandung und hatten mit 13 Leuten
nur 16 Platte und 4 Dorsche , aber unzählige untermaßige viele von 36 - 37 cm.
Viel Spaß in Italien und mach Meldung.

Gruß Jiggertom


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@Aga: Ehrenvolle Verneigung, Marcus - absolut geniale Leistung! #6 #6 #6

Komme erst jetzt dazu, mir mal die einzelnen Foren vorzunehmen, deshalb der späte Glückwunsch - aber von Herzen dafür. Hatte beim Lesen auch schon wieder Adrenalin-Schübe, so wie seinerzeit bei den Competitions in Irland. Aber das macht mein kleines Herz nich mehr mit, zu nervenaufreibend. 

Mann, bin ich gespannt, was in dem toten Tümpel Mittelmeer für euch rausspringt!

Ultra PETRI gen Hamburch

Karsten


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin,

und die ist für Agalatze :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@ reisender wir haben leider schon einen coach dabei. aber ich brauch noch jemanden der mir die frauen vom leib hält wenn ich da einreise. die werden sicher mit tausenden auf mich raufspringen wollen #d ich armer kleiner junge(Quete)



Hy Aga !!!! kommme grade aus Italia, kann dir sagen das du eine ruhige einfahrt hast |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  also gemeint ist eine ruhige fahrt. |supergri  Habe alle mädels im zaum 

  fallllllst du noch eine aufgabe für mich hast (nicht vor 10Uhr), kannst du mich anrufen !!! Italien|wavey:  und  6966665 also bis dann....:g


----------



## Salora

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Aga,

erstmal Glückwunsch zur WM-Teilnahme. Was aber an toten Nemos am nächsten Tag in Schmoel am Strand lag war wirklich nicht in Ordnung !!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Salora schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aga,
> 
> erstmal Glückwunsch zur WM-Teilnahme. Was aber an toten Nemos am nächsten Tag in Schmoel am Strand lag war wirklich nicht in Ordnung !!


 

was soll ich dazu sagen !?!?#c 
wir brandungsangler lieben die natur und den fisch. das erlebnis am strand zu stehen und fische zu fangen. und dann kommt das 38er maß :v :r 
ich denke mal dass ich im namen aller spreche wenn ich sage, dass das gerade in der brandung eine schwachsinnige sache ist. wir alle wissen,dass leider viele dorsche den haken bis zum schlund inhalieren und dadurch viele sterben.
nur meiner meinung nach ist auch ein dorsch von 35 cm ein gut verwertbarer fisch. es blutet einem das herz wenn man diese fische gesetzlich bedingt wieder ins wasser schmeissen muss, obwohl dieser fisch lieber bei einem in der pfanne hätte brutzeln können. 

ich finde man sollte gewisse regelungen der verordnungen überdenken,denn gerade am wochenende waren wirklich ca 90 % der untermaßigen fische zwischen 34-38 cm. und das sind alles tolle speisefische.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin @salora,

das mit den kleinen Fischen ist den Gesetzgeber zu verdanken. Ansonsten sind doch die Nemos immer noch Futter für anderes Getier und so ist die Nahrungskette wieder geschlossen. 
Wenn ihr vom VDSF mal ein Vergleichsangeln habt, wird es Euch genau so ergehen das am Strand Nemos zu finden sind. So ist es nunmal mit den Mindestmaßen die manchmal nicht nachzuvollziehen sind.

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus


----------



## Salora

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads//forum/AF-01-05.pdf

Ich bin selbst Meeresangler mit Leib und Seele und die neuen Schonmasse machen beim Kutterangeln Sinn. In der Brandung sieht es halt etwas anders aus mit dem *erfolgreichen zurücksetzen*. Selbst der Landesverband hat das wohl auch endlich schon erkannt und schreibt in seinem neuen Print Medium zu diesem Thema erstaunliches. Schaut mal auf den Link und dann die Seite 11.

Alles klar?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Es lebe der VDSF |kopfkrat  :v ...


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Komisch , vor gar nicht alt zu langer Zeit hat sich da ein gewisser Landesverbandsvorsitzender mit gebrüstet  auf das neue Mindestmaß maßgeblichen Anteil dran gehabt zu haben (der VDSF hatte ja eine beratende Tätigkeit bei der Neufassung der Küfo ) . Vielleicht wird die Landesregierung ja demnächst dahin gehend beraten das Brandungsangeln zu verbieten...oder Laichschongebiete in der 300 Meter Uferzone auszuweisen .

Vorstellen kann ich mir bei dieser geballten Kompetenz wirklich alles .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@ Abu  #6 

Da fällt ihm auf einmal nichts mehr ein. Nach dem Motto: " |sagnix"


  |muahah:


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Gehört zwar nicht hier her aber da wir gerade dabei sind....

Wenn es nach dem LSFV-Präsidenten gehen würde wäre es erstmal vorbei mit dem Brandungsangeln im Frühjahr.


Zitat: LSFV-Präsident Ernst Labbow
Wegen der früher einsetzenden Laichzeit der Dorsche hätte der Verband allerdings eine noch weitere Vorverlegung und aus Gründen der Gerechtigkeit auch eine Einschränkung für die Angler erwartet. 

Besten DANK auch Herr Labbow

@aga, SORRY das ich hier dein Thread bisschen gestört habe...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

ist doch egal was hier im thread steht. solche knalltüten gehören immer an den pranger gestellt. unfassbar. da kann ich mich echt nicht zusammennehmen, denn sowas sind definitiv leute,die uns das angeln zerstören wollen. was haben die in solchen positionen zu suchen ?!?!?!??!


----------



## Ayla

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Zur Teilnahme bei der WM . Ich habe mich vor

ein paar Jahren vom aktiven Wettkampf zurückgezogen .War 1990 bei 

der WM in Holland dabei . Viel Petri wünscht dir Ayla .



#h 


:v Hat da vorhin einer geschrieben "Hoch lebe der VDSF" ?:v 

Was soll denn der Scheiss ?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Es lebe der VDSF |kopfkrat  :v ...



Ich glaub, du hast da was falsch verstanden. Guckst du Smiley #4 !!!


----------



## Dorsch1

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Und ich lese das erst jetzt.

Mensch Aga...meinen Glückwunsch dazu.
Ich denke ihr werdet Deutschland würdig vertreten. #6


----------



## arno

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin!
Agalatze, erstmal einen Glückwunsch!
Das heist ja schon was unter den Besten zu sein!
Ich drück Dir für Italien fest die Daumen!


----------



## Ayla

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Marcel,hab deinen Smiley glatt übersehen .Da bin ich aber froh ,,

dachte schon du bist VDSF Fan . 



#h AYLA #h


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Salora schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aga,
> 
> erstmal Glückwunsch zur WM-Teilnahme. Was aber an toten Nemos am nächsten Tag in Schmoel am Strand lag war wirklich nicht in Ordnung !!


 

ich habe nochmal ne frage an dich !!!
wann sollst du denn die toten fische da gesehen haben ?
ich habe nämlich von jemanden erfahren, dass da kein toter fisch gelegen haben soll. auch der campingplatz betreiber hat sich sehr positiv geäußert und sagte, dass es vorbildlich ausgesehen hat-sprich kein müll am strand und keine toten fische im wasser.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Wenn dort tote Fische am Strand lagen ist das doch völlig normal. Es ist nunmal vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben das man die Untermaßigen wieder ins Wasser setzen soll (ob überlebensfähig oder auch nicht). Spätestens nach 2-3 Tagen sind die Fische von den Krabben und Möwen aufgefuttert. Wenn es das bekloppte neue Mindestmaß für Brandungsangler nicht geben würde dann würden auch lange nicht so viele tote Fische am Strand liegen sondern würden schön im Räucherofen oder auf der Bratpfanne landen. Vielleicht sollte man das Mindestmaß noch ein bisschen höher ansetzen damit wir Angler noch mehr "Möwenfutter" aus der Ostsee pumpen und die lieben Möwen immer fetter werden. 

Sch... neues Mindestmaß !!!!!

Gruß Klaus S.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

will hier nicht betteln,aber unser team wäre für sponsoren jeder art sehr dankbar.
der ganze trip wird uns pro nase wohl ein paar große scheine kosten.
wer tips hat oder ähnliches, bitte immer an mich :m


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Aga|wavey: , 

Hast du mal PRO TACK angeschrieben? 

Gruß Brandiangli


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

oh hätte ich erwähnen müssen...exori sponsert kleinteile.
also fällt pro tack leider weg. 
wir suchen noch nach trainingsanzügen,anzügen,vw busse zum hinfahren usw usw...
habe schon ein paar firmen angeschrieben und werde mal gucken was kommt


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Was ist mit eurem Hamburger Abendblatt ??? Sind die an so einer  Veranstaltung nicht interessiert ?
Nen TV-Sender der Angelberichte sendet kenne ich auch noch :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

abendblatt wird wohl nicht international werbung machen, aber einen versuch sich an die zeitungen zu wenden ist ne top idee !!!
die hätten dann auch gleich ne schöne story, wenn sie wollten


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Die sind doch immer froh, wenn die eigene Stadt bei einer *Meisterschaft* vertreten ist und dann noch einen Weltmeister bekommt !
Ist ja lange her :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

hehe mal gucken... ich glaube wir bekommen von den einheimischen ne heftige packung. aber ich gebe alles was geht. und wenn ich dafür mit ner rassigen schiedsrichterin ins bett muss :m


----------



## Brandiangli

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Rassige Schiedsrichterin?:l 

"Condomi" macht doch auch Sportförderung!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hehe mal gucken... ich glaube wir bekommen von den einheimischen ne heftige packung. aber ich gebe alles was geht. und wenn ich dafür mit ner rassigen schiedsrichterin ins bett muss :m


Genau !
Ich habe auch lieber ´nen dicken Hamburger als ´ne dünne Spaghetti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viel Glück #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

hehe er nun wieder...
aber ich glaube die italiener würden dann nach bestechung schreihen


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hehe er nun wieder...
> aber ich glaube die italiener würden dann nach *bestechung* schreihen


Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes !
Jetzt aber pssssst - sonst kommt der Typ mit dem Schweinekopf :q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

schweinekopf ?


----------



## caruso

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Aga

Mach doch mal ne Anfrage bei irgendwelchen Großkonzernen. Da gibt es sicher was in HH ,wo man mal schnell vorstellig werden kann. Denke da so an Banken, Mineralöl oder Auto.

Da hab ich den Hammervorschlag. FIAT-Werbung in Italien von der deutschen Mannschaft.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@ caruso
rate mal wen ich angeschrieben habe !?
ferrari und fiat. habe auch schon diverse großunternehmen angeschrieben,aber halt noch keine antworten bekommen. bin wohl zu ungeduldig. die schreiben sind noch nicht lange raus...habe sogar armani wegen der anzüge angeschrieben :m


----------



## caruso

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Wäre doch cool im Armani-Dress am Wasser zu stehen.

Deutsche Bank macht doch bei allem Möglichen ( Sport )mit. Denke da nur an Golf und so.

Gruß caruso


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> vw busse zum hinfahren usw usw...


warum fahren ?
Ist Airbus nicht auch in Hamburg vertreten ?
Muß ja nicht gleich der A380 sein


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

lufthansa habe ich angeschrieben. bei airbus hatte ich schwierigkeiten die adresse zu finden


----------



## kanalbulle

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Daimler-Benz Aerospace Airbus GmbH
Kreetslag 10
D-21129 Hamburg
Tel.: +49 (0)40 / 74370
Fax: 7434422


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mensch Aga; einfach nur genial ! #6  #6  #6 
Ich kenne diese komischen zittrigen Finger auch.....sieht schei.... aus, wenn man ne 16 m Stippe in der Hand hat..  
Auch wenn Du und Tackle was auf die Mütze kriegen solltest, solch ein Highlight ist doch einfach nur genial !
PS.
Wenn Du jetzt mit OOOOHHHHHMMMMMMM anfängst, könntest Du dich bis Oktober runtergeschraubt haben...


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@ reppi 
ich werde das ohhhhmmmmm mal antesten. mal gucken ob das bis oktober klappt.
ansonsten ne ladung valium. dann fliege ich übern strand


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

moin-moin,

habe gerade den thread nochmals überflogen, aber nirgendwo einen termin gefunden!!! sind die jungs schon vor ort??? aga hat sich ja schon länger hier nicht blicken lassen!!!

|kopfkrat sollte der ohne abmeldung verschwunden sein???


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Aga hat momentan MEGA-STRESS deshalb ist er kaum bzw. überhaupt nicht online. WM ist glaub ich im Oktober, d.h. 10-14 Tage vorher fährt er mit Tackle schon hin und inspiziert die Örtlichkeiten.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Stress? Ich hab auch Stress und ich bin auch online :q:q:q......


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Genau, ich auch.

Welche Anfänger haben die denn jetzt zur WM zugelassen ?:c

Mentale Weicheier ? Psychisch nicht belastbar ? Valium speeder ?|kopfkrat

Die tun ja gerade so, als ob sie zu ihrem ersten Wettkampf fahren. Eine andere Auffassung würde gut zu Gesicht stehen. Solche Einsätze werden im Kopf entschieden. Also muß das Motto lauten :|bla:

Gewinnen tun wir sowieso. Fragt sich nur, wie hoch.#6


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

moin-moin,


			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Aga hat momentan MEGA-STRESS deshalb ist er kaum bzw. überhaupt nicht online. WM ist glaub ich im Oktober, d.h. 10-14 Tage vorher fährt er mit Tackle schon hin und inspiziert die Örtlichkeiten.


danke für die info!!!! dachte schon, er hätte sich einfach verkrümelt !!! hätte mir das aber auch gar nicht vorstellen können!!!


----------



## Anni

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

na da drück ich dir den daumen ganz feste #6 und lass ihn nicht ersticken sonst hilft alles nix|supergri  
hat schon manchen geholfen  

gruß anni|wavey:


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, ich auch.
> Welche Anfänger haben die denn jetzt zur WM zugelassen ?:c
> Mentale Weicheier ? Psychisch nicht belastbar ? Valium speeder ?|kopfkrat
> Die tun ja gerade so, als ob sie zu ihrem ersten Wettkampf fahren. Eine andere Auffassung würde gut zu Gesicht stehen. Solche Einsätze werden im Kopf entschieden. Also muß das Motto lauten :|bla:


 Ich denke das hier keiner beurteilen kann was Aga momentan arbeitstechnisch zu leisten hat, zumal er sich auch für die WM frei nehmen muss. Von daher schön den Ball flach halten... #6 
Sofern er zeittechnisch in der Lage ist wird er sich schon wieder melden und berichten!
@ Lotte: Verkrümelt hat er sich schon, hab ihn seit knapp ner Woche schon telefonisch nicht mehr erreicht.#c


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo, Micky
Du brauchst die Jungs nicht in Schutz nehmen.
Die sind schon alt genug. Wie viele andere auch, muß auch Aga seine Brötchen verdienen. Ich habe jetzt auch Urlaub, und habe mein Haupttelefon totgeschaltet. Ich möchte nämlich auch mal wieder nach jahrelanger Hektik relaxen.
Und ich wäre sauer geworden, wenn irgendwer sagen würde, dass ich ein armer Gestresster bin. Mehr als 100% kann niemand, also auch nicht überlastet werden. Der Job ist mir nicht aufgezwungen worden und somit ist Stress normal. Gefährlich wird es erst, wenn man seine Freizeit und die Arbeit nicht mehr trennen kann.
Dann sollte man solch Aktionen wie WM sausen lassen.
Es ist nur gut gemeint, aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.
Deswegen wünsche ich den Teilnehmern einen hohen Kopf und breite Schultern. Gewinnen werden sie sowieso.


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

moin-moin,

das war aber sicher auch nur absoluter spaß von den jungs!!!



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lotte: Verkrümelt hat er sich schon, hab ihn seit knapp ner Woche schon telefonisch nicht mehr erreicht.#c



dann muß es ja schon sehr derbe sein!!!


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Popelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Anfänger haben die denn jetzt zur WM zugelassen ?:c





Hast wohl lange kein Blut mehr aus der Nase gespendet :m ? Lass das mal Aga nícht hören, der mag dich sowieso nicht...


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Bis vorhin waren mir die "Naggen" noch sympathisch.
Aber im Stress zeigt jeder Mensch sein wahres Ich.

Ich halte den Ball jetzt flach, denn ich habe keine Lust als Feindbild für Gestresste herzuhalten.


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Aga ich wünsche dir alles Gute zur WM. Meinen Respekt haste jetzt schon.

Sven


----------



## Scheibe

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass das mal Aga nícht hören, der mag dich sowieso nicht...



Bin zwar noch nicht lang dabei, aber...
*Ich mag Ihn auch nicht!!:v*

@rumpelrudi

Nicht nur klug schreiben, sondern erst mal soweit kommen! Dann reden wir weiter! 

@aga (falls er noch mal reinschaut!)
Is ja nicht mehr lang hin!? Du (Ihr) machst das schon!
Mehr als gewinnen könnt auch Ihr nicht!#6


LG
Scheibe


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Nun lasst das hier mal nicht weiter zu einem "Ich mag Dich net und ich mag Dich auch net" Thröööt ausarten. PEACE !!!

Aga kann zur Zeit nicht schauen, sein PC hat sich in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr persönliche Animositäten weglassen könntet.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir mit Aga den neuen Weltmeister stellen könnten.


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Onkel LOTTE 
da hast du ja was FEINES 
mal wieder aus der Klamottenkiste  geholt...!!!


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, ich auch.
> 
> Welche Anfänger haben die denn jetzt zur WM zugelassen ?:c
> 
> Mentale Weicheier ? Psychisch nicht belastbar ? Valium speeder ?|kopfkrat
> 
> Die tun ja gerade so, als ob sie zu ihrem ersten Wettkampf fahren. Eine andere Auffassung würde gut zu Gesicht stehen. Solche Einsätze werden im Kopf entschieden. Also muß das Motto lauten :|bla:
> 
> Gewinnen tun wir sowieso. Fragt sich nur, wie hoch.#6


 
mensch rudi nun halt doch mal die füße still !!!
ich glaube ich brauche mich hier bei niemanden rechtfertigen ob ich angeln kann oder nicht. wenn du ahnung hättest wüsstest du welchen weg man gehen muss um soweit zu kommen !
ich dachte du kennst dich einw enig aus ?!
naja ich brauche mich jedenfalls nicht zu verstecken im vergleich mit anderen anglern. wettkämpfe sind mein leben,aber egal. du weisst ja sowieso alles besser.
schade eigentlich, da ich dachte, dass wir letztes mal ein schritt uns entgegen gekommen sind. habe echt null ahnung was dieses ewige gestresse immer soll ? sind wir hier im kindergarten ?

und sorry dass ich mich kaum noch melde, aber zum einen ist mein computer kaputt und zum anderen habe ich keine lust mich immer wieder mit solchen streitmachern hier zu stressen !
und es gibt auch noch einen job den man hat. wenn man ne eigene firma hat, ist dann einfach nunmal nicht um vier feierabend.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@ Rumpelrudi, was hast du für ein Problem? Das was du da geschrieben hast grenzt schon an Beleidigung und das mag ich gar nicht lesen. Da bin ich sehr empfindlich. Bei dem nächsten Poasting in dieser Schärfe gibt es eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@Agalatze 


Du weich ei !!!! nun hau mal nicht so auf die schitte....von wegen harter job und dicke weiber.....du sollst dich auf das wettangeln konzerntrieren, und nicht hier mit stress und anderen jammern....:q :q :q :q und lass denn anderen doch sticheln, wir wissen doch das solche brüder zuerst nach mutter schreien wenn ihnen was fehlt.:q :q :q :q 

oh nun habe ich aber was geschrieben, das gibt bestimmt eine anschitt...


aga !!! ich habe ja nun denn Naggen kennen gelernt !!!! ist schon ein irrer typ der naggen.....und was der alles mit zum angeln auf dem kutter mit schleppt, da ist das ende von weg. ich habe ja nur noch auf denn sektkübel gewartet, womit er seine fänge begießt.:q :q


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast wohl lange kein Blut mehr aus der Nase gespendet :m ? Lass das mal Aga nícht hören, der mag dich sowieso nicht...




Der Ton muß doch nicht sein #d  oder hab ich da was missverstanden #c


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, ich auch.
> 
> Welche Anfänger haben die denn jetzt zur WM zugelassen ?:c
> 
> Mentale Weicheier ? Psychisch nicht belastbar ? Valium speeder ?|kopfkrat
> 
> Die tun ja gerade so, als ob sie zu ihrem ersten Wettkampf fahren. Eine andere Auffassung würde gut zu Gesicht stehen. Solche Einsätze werden im Kopf entschieden. Also muß das Motto lauten :|bla:
> 
> Gewinnen tun wir sowieso. Fragt sich nur, wie hoch.#6


 
mensch rudi nun halt doch mal die füße still !!!
ich glaube ich brauche mich hier bei niemanden rechtfertigen ob ich angeln kann oder nicht. wenn du ahnung hättest wüsstest du welchen weg man gehen muss um soweit zu kommen !
ich dachte du kennst dich einw enig aus ?!
naja ich brauche mich jedenfalls nicht zu verstecken im vergleich mit anderen anglern. wettkämpfe sind mein leben,aber egal. du weisst ja sowieso alles besser.
schade eigentlich, da ich dachte, dass wir letztes mal ein schritt uns entgegen gekommen sind. habe echt null ahnung was dieses ewige gestresse immer soll ? sind wir hier im kindergarten ?

und sorry dass ich mich kaum noch melde, aber zum einen ist mein computer kaputt und zum anderen habe ich keine lust mich immer wieder mit solchen streitmachern hier zu stressen !
und es gibt auch noch einen job den man hat. wenn man ne eigene firma hat, ist dann einfach nunmal nicht um vier feierabend.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ton muß doch nicht sein #d oder hab ich da was missverstanden #c


 Mit dem Smily in der Mitte hat er das wohl klargestellt wie das gemeint war... :q


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Smily in der Mitte hat er das wohl klargestellt wie das gemeint war... :q




Den Smily deute ich als Handreichen, danach aber, er kann dich sowieso nicht
leiden  #c   

Sorry  |kopfkrat , passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

boh eh watt           ene





kacke hier...



Boardies bitte doch darum...!!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Entschuldige Aga+Marcel, wenn meine postings gewollt falsch gelesen werden.
Ich gönne Dir und Deine Mitstreiter die Teilname an der WM aus tiefsten Herzen.
Wie Du vielleicht bemerkst, habe ich lediglich aus einer Karrikatur heraus den wahren Charakter des Siegertypen dargestellt.
Selbstverständlich weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung wie schwer es ist, dauerhaft ein Ziel vor Augen gehabt zu haben und plötzlich muß man sich neben der Arbeit mental auf solch ein Ereignis einstellen.
So etwas kann man nicht im vorraus Planen.
Ich habe Dich nicht vermisst, denn ich glaubte zu wissen, dass Du Deine Prioritäten anders ausgerichtet hattest.
Warum einzelne Boardies so überreagieren, müssen sie sich wohl selbst fragen.
Vielleicht sollte sich @Scheibe mal Gedanken machen, was das silberne Ding an meinem Hut bedeuten könnte, dann kann ich mit ihm weiterreden.
Ich wünsche Euch und besonders Dir und Teckle ein erfolgreiches Abschneiden an der Adria.
Rudi


P.S.: Hätte auch an der Mauretanischen Küste stattfinden können.:q


----------



## Pete

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

bitte, jungs...tut uns allen den gefallen, und lasst das (m.e.) zum teil unwissende gestichel...wir sollten uns mit aga gemeinsam auf dessen teilnahme freuen...alles andere seine person betreffend oder wie er manchmal vielleicht bei einigen im board ankommt, sollte am besten von den betreffenden bei einem bier unter vier augen geklärt werden...


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Fuckt you 
and  i  
go to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast 1

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

So,

Alles wieder normal?

Dann können wir uns ja bald auf Berichte über die WM freuen.:q:q:q


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Genau..!!!
Gute N8 alle  Boardies


----------



## FräuleinRotauge

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Ja dann auch von mir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch das du da mitmachst bei der WM. Und dann mal PETRI HEIL


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige AgaMarcel, wenn meine postings gewollt falsch gelesen werden.
> Ich gönne Dir und Deine Mitstreiter die Teilname an der WM aus tiefsten Herzen.
> Wie Du vielleicht bemerkst, habe ich lediglich aus einer Karrikatur heraus den wahren Charakter des Siegertypen dargestellt.
> Selbstverständlich weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung wie schwer es ist, dauerhaft ein Ziel vor Augen gehabt zu haben und plötzlich muß man sich neben der Arbeit mental auf solch ein Ereignis einstellen.
> So etwas kann man nicht im vorraus Planen.
> Ich habe Dich nicht vermisst, denn ich glaubte zu wissen, dass Du Deine Prioritäten anders ausgerichtet hattest.
> Warum einzelne Boardies so überreagieren, müssen sie sich wohl selbst fragen.
> Vielleicht sollte sich @Scheibe mal Gedanken machen, was das silberne Ding an meinem Hut bedeuten könnte, dann kann ich mit ihm weiterreden.
> Ich wünsche Euch und besonders Dir und Teckle ein erfolgreiches Abschneiden an der Adria.
> Rudi
> 
> 
> P.S.: Hätte auch an der Mauretanischen Küste stattfinden können.:q


 
tja dann sag ich mal sorry rudi.
habe dich echt völlig falsch verstanden muss ich mal zugeben. kam wohl leider wegen unserer unterschiedlichen meinungen in der vergangenheit.
vielen dank dann jedenfalls für deine motivation !!!
ich hoffe wir trinken dann mal im herbst ein bierchen zusammen am strand.
bis denne


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Aalglatze ...halt uns aber bitte auf dem laufenden was die WM angeht.

Wünsch dir viel Freude & Glück dabei#6#6#6


----------



## Scheibe

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@rumpelrudi

Denn sag ich auch mal sorry!:m
Aber dann schreib bitte das nächste mal so, daß auch ich als "Ossi" das verstehe! 
Ach ja und was ist das für ein silbernes Ding an deinem Hut?#c

@aga

Hau rein!

MfG
Scheibe


----------



## Tom B

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> mal Gedanken machen, was das silberne Ding an meinem Hut bedeuten könnte........Rudi



silberne Ding ??????

ist das etwa das Freischwimmerabzeichen......,
Silberfischfänger.....??????????????????

was denn nun?????????  :q  :q  #d 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rob

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

hey aglatze!
den beitrag les ich jetzt erst!
feine sache mit der wm!!ich drück dir auf alle fälle ganz fest die daumen und wünsch dir den titel:m
hol ihn fürs ab jung:m:q
lg rob


----------



## a.bu

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Also ich würd sagen 2ter Platz beim Vogelschießen ,

was die Sitzhaltung angeht...mehrtägiger Darmverschluß!!!:m 

Gruß Andreas



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> silberne Ding ??????
> 
> ist das etwa das Freischwimmerabzeichen......,
> Silberfischfänger.....??????????????????
> 
> was denn nun????????? :q :q #d
> 
> Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rumpelrudi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mein letztes Posting vor dem Urlaub :

Damit auch der Letzte begreift, worauf sich der erste Satz bezog nunmehr eine Klarstellung::m
Auf der Seite www.angeltreff.org/publikationen/video_dvd/video_dvd.html 
steht folgendes :
Zitat: " *Angeln für Anfänger* Uwe Böttcher,
der ehemalige Weltmeister im Brandungsangeln,
hat an dieser Produktion als fachlicher Berater mitgewirkt."
Zitat Ende

Logik daraus : Man muß Anfänger sein um Weltmeister zu werden|supergri

Wer etwas anderes Vermutet, hat meinen Nick nicht verstanden.
Rudi


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Und was ist nun dat Dingens am Hut?

Silberner Dorsch am Band?


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin


ja watt is das denn nu,

Kampfschwimmer Abzeichen?


----------



## Scheibe

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Scheibe mal Gedanken machen, was das silberne Ding an meinem Hut bedeuten könnte, dann kann ich mit ihm weiterreden.



Ich hab mir schon die ganze Zeit den Kopf zerbrochen#q,
aber  auf deinem Bild kann ich nichts erkennen und nun weiß immer noch Nichts über das Silberne Ding!

Was is'es denn nu?????#c#c#c


----------



## Katze_01

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin

es wird doch nicht ein Stöpsel in Edelstahl Optik sein???


----------



## Yupii

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Aga, gib die Kante und zeigs denen#6
Alles Gute für Deinen Wettkampf.

*aber* das mit dem Bier hinterher solltest Du sein lassen. Du hast ja schließlich einem kleinen, aber illustrem Kreis gezeigt, dass Du keinen Alkohol verträgst|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

so leute nun bricht die letzte woche an und dann gehts los.
vielen dank an alle die mir glück wünschen.

und vielen dank an drogba ! durch ihn habe ich schon ne menge über das angeln dort gelesen.


----------



## Fitti

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mensch Aga, alter Fischkopp nochmal alles Gute und alles unter Gold wird ja Deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügen  :q . Wünsch Euch viele Fische und ne gute Platzierung  #6 . Kannst Du die Füsse überhaupt noch still halten...


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Na dann gib dein bestes  #6


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

also ich trage jetzt immer meinen computer spazieren weil ich die füße nicht stillhalten kann :m
nein mal ehrlich...jetzt langsam sollte ich ein paar gene von prinz valium in mir haben. mache meinem namen "fackel" alle ehre !
es werden massig bilder geschossen vor ort, damit ich auch ne super errinnerung habe. das ein oder andere wird auch hier landen


----------



## Lachsy

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Aga wünsche dir viel Glück, und ne gute platzierung . wirste schon machen  #6 

die anderen kochen auch nur mit Wasser 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## eöbzander

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

viel glück auch von mir! du wirst 100% abrocken,du bist unsere number 1
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Daum Drücken Hier Rein...................




Nun ist es soweit...Agalatze geht zur WM.. 




|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## symphy

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Wir glauben an dich Aga:m


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Alles gute Aga !!!!  :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

tja dann sag ich auch nochmal in diesem thröt tschüß an alle !!!
bis bald dann...


----------



## haukep

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hau rein, wir glauben an Dich


----------



## Arni

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallihallo,

hab ich was nicht mitgekriegt oder finde ich den Bericht zur WM nicht?
Die WM ist ja schon einige Zeit vorbei. 
Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?

Gruß Arni


----------



## Timmy

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@Arni
Aga ist Weltmeister










































im Herzen vieler Frauen!|supergri #h


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

@ arni
ich habe drei schöne berichte geschrieben. die resonanz war sehr sehr gut darauf. wenn du wissen willst wo die stehen, dann einfach pn an mich.
hier habe ich sie jedenfalls nicht reingesetzt.
mein letzter plattenbericht den ich thomas geschrieben habe, ist nicht erschien, obwohl ich ihn dreimal zu ihm schickte.
wieso kann ich nicht sagen, denn der bericht war definitiv gut.
aus dem grund habe ich hier dann auch keinen verfasst.


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Moin,

@Arni: da Aga das nicht verlinken möchte frag Google doch mal nach _*Meeresangler*_ #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Das war zu der Zeit als wir im Mailserver Probleme hatten habe ich mehr mals an Aga gemailt mit der Bitte dern Bericht nochmal zuschicken und hab mich selbstverständlich dafür entschuldigt.
Fairplay musste seinen Bericht fast 10 - mal schicken bis er da war.


----------



## Arni

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Danke Aga und Michael,

ich bin fündig geworden.


Gruß Arni


----------



## arktisfan

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo
Toller Bericht sehr lebendig erzählt, und Glückwunsch zum Erfolg, drücke dir die Daumen und warte auf deinen Bericht
gruß jörg


----------



## bazawe

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Von mir auch Glückwunsch zu den tollen Erfolg, drück Dir beide Daumen für Italien.


----------



## Yupii

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Aga, hab ich was nicht mitbekommen;+|supergri
Fährst Du noch mal nach Italien;+
Wird die WM wiederholt, weil Du so von den Italienerinnen abgelenkt worden bist


----------



## Schütti

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo Aga,

ich freue mich für dich, dass du es soweit geschafft hast.
Nu zeig den mal da unten wir hier oben geangelt wird.

Das du mir aber ja zurück kommst, du weisst schon, die netten Frauen in Italien, der Wein, die Sonne und so   .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Benni

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mann,Mann,Mann,.....


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war zu der Zeit als wir im Mailserver Probleme hatten habe ich mehr mals an Aga gemailt mit der Bitte dern Bericht nochmal zuschicken und hab mich selbstverständlich dafür entschuldigt.
> Fairplay musste seinen Bericht fast 10 - mal schicken bis er da war.


 
@ thomas
ich habe den bericht 3 mal an drei verschiedene EMAIL adressen geschickt.
du hast auch am telefon gesagt dass er angekommen ist, und auch hier in einem thread dein BESCHEID |supergri  durchgegeben. kann das gerne nochmal suchen wenn du willst#c 
aber ist ja auch egal. hatte den leider schon gelöscht #q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Arni: da Aga das nicht verlinken möchte frag Google doch mal nach _*Meeresangler*_ #h
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
genau michi #6 
links zu anderen foren sind nicht erlaubt, und das ist auch völlig ok so #6 

aber wie du schon sagts...
bei google mal meeresangler und wm eingeben und schon findet man die berichte:q


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

es geht weiter...ich bin wieder in der deutschen nationalmannschaft und fahre zur wm nach brasilien.
natürlich werde ich wieder berichten wie es war :m


----------



## fette beute

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

top aga #6 ich drück dir die daumen #6#r#r#r
und erwarte deinen bericht |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

na klar :m
bin auch diesmal noch stolzer als das letzte mal.
schwerer konnte es auf jedenfall nicht sein, da ich mich gegen die allerbesten ostseeangler durchgesetzt habe.


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

ach ja...
hoffentlich sind die weiber da nicht zuuuu geil, ansonsten wird das schwer mit dem angeln. nebenbei werde ich den neuen kaka oder ronaldinho für den hsv mitbringen :m


----------



## fette beute

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



Agalatze schrieb:


> na klar :m
> bin auch diesmal noch stolzer als das letzte mal.
> schwerer konnte es auf jedenfall nicht sein, da ich mich gegen die allerbesten ostseeangler durchgesetzt habe.




sauber #6 hoffe du kommst in brasilien genauso gut zurecht :vik: und immer dran denken,wer dort mit hin darf hat schon gewonnen egal wie es aus geht #6

ich hab auch mal was gewonnen. 50 mark im forellenpuff|rotwerden:m:m


----------



## fette beute

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



Agalatze schrieb:


> ach ja...
> hoffentlich sind die weiber da nicht zuuuu geil, ansonsten wird das schwer mit dem angeln. nebenbei werde ich den neuen kaka oder ronaldinho für den hsv mitbringen :m




na dann hoffe ich doch , das dein beutel prall gefüllt ist |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## fette beute

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



fette beute schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich doch , das dein beutel prall gefüllt ist |supergri |supergri |supergri




um die spieler zu kaufen natürlich :m


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

wahrscheinlich sind beide beutel "prall" gefüllt :m


----------



## nordman

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

moin agalatze!

freut mich fuer dich, dass du in brasilien dabei bist!#6

dann mach uns mal keine schande am strand, und zwar bezieht sich das auf die *beiden* dinge, die nach fisch riechen...:q:q:q

gruss aus norwegen!|wavey:


----------



## Inspektor Jay

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Tolle Leistung und mit Sicherheit eine geile Sache.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Koschi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Na, scheinbar haste ja Deine Rollen diesmal nicht vergessen! |supergri 

Glückwunsch und viel Glück!


----------



## Yupii

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

|schild-g daas Du es wieder geschafft hast.

Viel Erfolg und viel Spass dort, halte Dein Dreibein sauber


----------



## Leif

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo,

mit was für Fängen müsst ihr denn da rechnen?

gruß leif


----------



## leopard_afrika

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Mensch Aga, ich freue mich für dich, auch wenn der Hintergedanke im Kopf rumspukte: Angeln oder Die Stämme?:vik: 
Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß und jede Menge schöne Erfahrungen! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Lachsy

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



Agalatze schrieb:


> ach ja...
> hoffentlich sind die weiber da nicht zuuuu geil, ansonsten wird das schwer mit dem angeln.





Agalatze schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich sind beide beutel "prall" gefüllt



Aga Aga ne ne ne

TATÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LAC

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hallo,
gratulation für deine fänge und zeig weiter dein können.
Wünsche dir schöne tage und viel erfolg.
Ich drücke dir die daumen!!!!


----------



## Platte

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



Agalatze schrieb:


> ach ja...
> hoffentlich sind die weiber da nicht zuuuu geil, ansonsten wird das schwer mit dem angeln. nebenbei werde ich den neuen kaka oder ronaldinho für den hsv mitbringen :m


Tja Schröder das kannste vergessen. Gaby und ich sind ja auch dabei, da passen wir schon auf dich auf. Dort soll es Nummernmädels am Strand geben die die Start- Nummer auf dem Hintern haben.:q Da wird es schwer werden dich von wegzuhalten:vik:


----------



## Platte

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit was für Fängen müsst ihr denn da rechnen?
> 
> gruß leif


 
Hier könnt ihr alles darüber nachlesen. Offizielle Ausschreibung.

http://www.vitoriasurfcasting.com.br/english/home/home.php

auch die Fischarten findet ihr da wobei das wohl eher alle Fische sind die dort je gesichtet wurden sind.


----------



## Pirat

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Ihr macht das schon!!!!|schild-g Der Pirat!!!:vik:|wavey:*


----------



## Big Fins

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

moin aga, wünsche Dir viel Erfolg da in Italien und erst recht in Cocopopobananabeach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ähm ja beim Angeln auch...


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Tolle Leistung. Ich wünsch euch viel Spass bei der Veranstaltung. Eine WM in Italien ist die Krönung, da die Italiener das Angeln respektieren und ein grosses Publikumsinteresse herrscht. Habe selbst bei einer Team-WM Brandung und einer Boots-WM mitgefischt. Waren echte Highlights und ich erzähle gerne noch heute davon.

Mit Dieter habt ihr den besten Brandungsangler Deutschlands dabei. Ich glaub der fängt noch in einer Pfütze Fisch .

Ich drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*



Koschi schrieb:


> Na, scheinbar haste ja Deine Rollen diesmal nicht vergessen! |supergri


 
ER doch nicht............ |supergri|supergri|supergri  Würde IHM adoch uch NIEMALS passieren,  es sei denn es ist Martinscup 2007 :vik:


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

achso... mir ist noch ein nettes video aufgekommen, dass von der wm 2005 in italien gedreht wurde.
hier mal der link....
nach 13-14 sekunden bin ich zu sehen. bin der blonde auf der linken seite #6

http://www.surfcasting2005.com/english/news.html

ihr müsst auf die surfcasting präsentation klicken.
die anderen sind auch interessant. auch dort bin ich kurz zu sehen


----------



## Micky

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

*WAHNSINNSAUFTRITT !!! :vik:*


----------



## Agalatze

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

achso wollte nur mal kurz vermelden, dass ich die wm in brasilien dieses jahr abgesagt habe. das ganze hat dann doch meinen finanziellen rahmen gesprengt. der ganze kram geht auf dauer ins geld. schade, dass angler nicht so unterstützt werden wie andere sportler


----------



## klumpi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Hat denn schon einer was gehört von unserer Mannschaft in Brasilien was da so geht??


----------



## jaeger

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Wann sind denn die da. und wo? ich bin nämlich grade in Brasilien...


----------



## klumpi

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

wo weiss ich nicht genau aber da sind sie noch.


----------



## jaeger

*AW: Juhu ich starte für Deutschland bei der WM*

Weltmeisterschaften der Brandungsangler vom 13. – 21.10.2007 in Brasilien

Quelle:http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/html/termine.html

Aber über den genauen Ort konnte ich nichts rausfinden. Da ist immer nur von "..in Brasilien" die Rede. Aber Brasilien ist verdammt groß.....


----------

